# Painting the Wonder Woman Nameplate



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Having solved my problem with the Wonder Woman stars, as the model nears completion, I face the daunting task of painting the script (was Aurora trying to torture 10-year-olds or middle-aged men with presbyopia?) on the nameplate. This model would not be this far along were it not for the expert advice I've gotten here, so any ideas on this?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I did mine with two pairs of glasses on and a 2X0 brush. Prayed for steady hands!!! I sure like them better when there's more surface to work with. - Denis


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I did mine to blend in with the rocks. A bit of drybrush highlight color did the trick for me!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I painted one which came out okay--not great, but once I put it on the rock, it didn't show up real well. I may get another one from Moebius (they're so good about replacement parts) and have another go at it with one of these techniques. Failing that, I suppose the nameplate could always be left off and the holes plugged. I like the model a lot, but the paint scheme IS challenging. Pretty much pushed my brush-only skills to the very limit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would consider just making a decal and applying it over the kit name plate or one you make yourself. You could make a scan of the kit part and color it in with a paint program, use a scan of the box art logo, etc. Lots of choices.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

One technique would be to paint the whole nameplate in the lighter lettering color, seal with an acrylic clearcoat, paint the whole nameplate with the darker background color, then, before it's completely dry, take a q-tip (or better yet a fine microbrush) moistened with thinner and wipe it gently across the letters leaving the lighter color underneath showing thru. Just make sure not to use too much thinner and don't make too many passes over the letters or you might remove the underlying color even with the acrylic to protect it.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

More great ideas. Thanks and keep 'em coming. Given me a lot to think about. Fortunately the model can be finished while I contemplate what to do about the nameplate. I'm going to have a lash at stripping the paint off the nameplate with Superclean or something while I finish up and then decide what to do. I'll try to post a pic when I get this thing done.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I've done tricky nameplates like this: paint the whole nameplate in your base color, let dry, seal, and thoroughly dry. Then take a new, sharp xacto knife and carefully scrape away the paint over the letters. It can be tedious. I don't have the patience or eye sight anymore, so I like the idea of printing one.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...RSN, I LOVE the boots! Please post more photos and a how to...great work!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BrianM said:


> ...RSN, I LOVE the boots! Please post more photos and a how to...great work!


It was quite easy. I started by sanding off the sandal straps. Then I spray primed the figure white to prepare it for brush painting. Next I cut thin strips of masking tape to mask the white areas of the boots. I sealed the tape edges with a brush of flat white. Then all I did was brush on the flesh color for the legs and the red for the boots. I just peeled off the tape and gave the boots a couple of coats of Future and there you have a more modern look!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks, I will try this technique. I want to give her a more modern costume.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BrianM said:


> Thanks, I will try this technique. I want to give her a more modern costume.


I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

I take the weasel way out. If dark plastic, completely paint it something light. If light plastic, completely paint it something dark. Let thoroughly dry. Place FACE down on fine sandpaper on a level surface and sand off the embossed surface.

Works for me. Did it with Zorro, Jekyll, Superman, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

I use paint pens for raised name plates like this. Quick and easy too. Elmers (yes, the white glue people) make a really good brand of paint pens. I use them all the time.
Bob


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

heres an idea:
paint the entire nameplate the color of the lettering in lacquer based paint. allow to dry completely.
paint the entire nameplate the color of the background in enamel based paint. again, allow to dry.
using a q-tip, use lighter fluid to wipe the enamel paint off of the raised areas.
it works quite nicely!


----------

